# Fuji IS the way to go...



## Breeze73

I have one too. I really like it. But, as you point out spraying latex is tough. You have to really thin it out with Floetrol. probably like 15%. Just the nature of straying latex with a Turbine. I like spraying Acrylics with it.


----------



## AlaskaJohn

Breeze - thanks for the comment and suggestions. Floetrol is an extender…slows the paint drying time. You may want to also thin with water. My buddy and I learned this tip and it works like a charm.

Again, thanks for the comment!


----------



## kocgolf

Does anyone know the difference/advantages of a gravity fed versus "bottom cup" design? I see both styles for the Fuji sprayer and I don't know much about them. I do think I will want one in the near future, and if I am going to do it, I want to do it right. If I'm spending this amount of money I want the best bang for the buck. I'd likely be spraying a fair amount of latex, too.


----------



## Breeze73

True that Floetrol is an extender, but it does help to thin out the paint as well. Maybe I could use a little less Floetrol and use some water to aid in the thinning. Definitely cheaper that way. I will say, spraying General Finishes "Chalk Paints" (which are really just acrylic paints AFAIK) shoot very nicely.

WRT to the bottom cup question, it just comes down to what you will be doing. If you need a smaller gun to get into a cabinet, then a small cup up top is what you will want to use. But if you are spraying out in the open on a big project, a large bottom feeding cup is what will you will want. The Fuji XPC gun is a great gun in that you can use either cup depending on your application. They mount to the side of the gun and is great for the times when you have to shoot the underside of a horizontal surface. Being able to shoot straight up and not have any issues with the cup/product is really nice.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I have one too. I really like it. But, as you point out spraying latex is tough. You have to really thin it out with Floetrol. probably like 15%. Just the nature of straying latex with a Turbine. I like spraying Acrylics with it.
> 
> - Breeze73


what needle are you using I use the 2mm #6 no problem with just a little distilled water no more than 10%


----------



## Breeze73

That may be the problem them. I was using a 1.8mm. I'll have to pick up a 2mm and give that a shot.


----------



## jimintx

> ... If you need a smaller gun to get into a cabinet, then a small cup up top is what you will want to use. But if you are spraying out in the open on a big project, a large bottom feeding cup is what will you will want. The Fuji XPC gun is a great gun in that you can use either cup depending on your application. ...
> - Breeze73


Thanks to all for writing about these guns. I'm new to these things, and have not made a purchase. I have wanted to figure out how they work first, and thus I am asking a question here to try to reduce my own confusion (which is a challenge at times):

When you say a "bottom feeding cup", does that mean a cup that is hanging under the gun? Is the setup in AlaskaJohn's opening review photo thus showing a "bottom feeding cup"?

I am asking because I previously had in one that the coating material was taken from the bottom of every cup whether it was standing on top of the gun, or hanging under it.

.


----------



## PaulRFL

So I just bought at Fuji Mini-Mite 4 T-70 system which is the "bottom cup" design mentioned above. I am now looking for all kinds of projects to do around my home. I am new to spraying, but based on the reviews on line, I bought this unit. It is quieter than I expected, based on what I read on line. Spraying with the Fuji is forgiving, and I learned within five minutes proper settings of the gun for the material I was spraying. 
The Cup is stainless, so in using the material I sprayed which was a xylene based teak gloss finish sealer, the clean up was wiping the remaining material out of the cup with a clean rag, pour the solvent in the cup, shake it around a bit to clean the lid and gaskets, and the spray the solvent until the cup is empty and the spray is clean. One more wipe of the cup with the rag and it was as good as new. Much easier than I thought.


----------



## dhazelton

No offense, but this sounds like a product manager wrote it. Not much input on it's functionality.


----------

